# SCOTUS confirms leaked draft



## BackAgain (May 3, 2022)

There had been some question about the authenticity of the draft.  Now we know that the draft was real. 








						Roe v. Wade Live Updates: Supreme Court Draft Opinion Would Overturn Abortion Ruling — The Wall Street Journal
					

Full coverage of the leaked draft of the Supreme Court opinion, indicating the 1973 precedent may be overturned




					apple.news


----------



## Ghost1776 (May 3, 2022)

Don’t get to cozy they fix and rig things all the way to the top , if this justice is for we the people this will tell a lot.


----------



## Turtlesoup (May 3, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> View attachment 639873
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The News and criminal or JUSTICE impeachment from this is the big news.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (May 3, 2022)

We already knew it was legitimate, this doesn't need a topic.


----------



## BackAgain (May 3, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> We already knew it was legitimate, this doesn't need a topic.


Thanks for sharing. The Wall Street Journal disagrees. Hey. Me too.


----------



## Oddball (May 3, 2022)

Absolutely scandalous leak, that was designed to intimidate.

The individual who did this needs to be locked up for long, long time.


----------



## Ghost1776 (May 3, 2022)

Don’t forget they are working real hard on trying to get Thomas out of there too. Im surprised they have had him hitting a tree yet, or you know “He committed suicide”……


----------



## Oddball (May 3, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> We already knew it was legitimate, this doesn't need a topic.


There's nothing legit about leaking a draft of a decision.


----------



## Ghost1776 (May 3, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> We already knew it was legitimate, this doesn't need a topic.


Not everybody will know or knew LOL so posting it tells those who didn’t know haahah!


----------



## justoffal (May 3, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> The News and criminal or JUSTICE impeachment from this is the big news.


I'll be pretty surprised if any of the justices were involved....I can see an activist staffer maybe....


----------



## jwoodie (May 3, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> We already knew it was legitimate, this doesn't need a topic.


Don't worry, California and New York will still allow partial birth abortions.


----------



## Ghost1776 (May 3, 2022)

This was done in hopes that the left could terrorize, and intimidate the Judges. That’s why these cowardly pos cowards have done this.


----------



## Donald H (May 3, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Absolutely scandalous leak, that was designed to intimidate.
> 
> The individual who did this needs to be locked up for long, long time.


It's a slamdunk! 
But will Roberts' damage control be loud enough to play it down or will it serve the intended purpose of sending the people to the streets with their signs. 

This leak has the potential to upset the entire anti-abortion cause. There's a majority that has become well armed!


----------



## 1srelluc (May 3, 2022)

It was a move by the leftists to try to alter the decision through intimidation pure and simple. The left is completely on board with the "by any means necessary" school of thought feels to get their way.

And folks think I'm way too harsh when I say leftists should be hunted for sport and exiled to South Georgia Island.


----------



## Donald H (May 3, 2022)

Ghost1776 said:


> This was done in hopes that the left could terrorize, and intimidate the Judges. That’s why these cowardly pos cowards have done this.


It's all fair game and can't be reversed once it's out to the public. Cowardly or not, everything is fair when the lives of women and unborn babies is at stake.


----------



## Oddball (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> It's a slamdunk!
> But will Roberts' damage control be loud enough to play it down or will it serve the intended purpose of sending the people to the streets with their signs.
> 
> This leak has the potential to upset the entire anti-abortion cause. There's a majority that has become well armed!


The pro-abortionists aren't the majority, fool.


----------



## Donald H (May 3, 2022)

Oddball said:


> The pro-abortionists aren't the majority, fool.


Yeah they are. 59% is lowballing it. 
Why would we Meskins care when we are already dealing with the issue in an appropriate way?


----------



## tyroneweaver (May 3, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Absolutely scandalous leak, that was designed to intimidate.
> 
> The individual who did this needs to be locked up for long, long time.


i bet they just bought stock in ply wood


----------



## BackAgain (May 3, 2022)

tyroneweaver said:


> i bet they just bought stock in ply wood


The plywood must get through or so I’ve heard.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 3, 2022)

Chief Justice Orders an Investigation
					

Chief Justice Roberts has issued a statement on the leak: P.S. For those of you available at noon Eastern time (about 10 minutes from this writing), Notre Dame is having a 'flash panel' about the Alito draft opinion that includes my frequent partner in crime John Yoo.  Here's the Zoom link...




					www.powerlineblog.com


----------



## Dekster (May 3, 2022)

Create a digital fingerprint on every single copy of every draft opinion and keep records on who gets which copy.  Makes catching your leaker a lot easier.


----------



## basquebromance (May 3, 2022)

Abortion laws won’t stop you getting an abortion just like gun laws don’t stop criminals from getting guns.


----------



## basquebromance (May 3, 2022)




----------



## B. Kidd (May 3, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Absolutely scandalous leak, that was designed to intimidate.
> 
> The individual who did this needs to be locked up for long, long time.



After delegitimizing Congress and the Presidency, the Dimm's have now done the same to SCOTUS!!

Help, the U.S. has fallen and cannot get up!!!


----------



## marvin martian (May 3, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> View attachment 639873
> 
> There had been some question about the authenticity of the draft.  Now we know that the draft was real.
> 
> ...



Roberts is obviously compromised. Now we need to be on the lookout for another Scalia situation with Alito.


----------



## basquebromance (May 3, 2022)

Blue States will secede before any red States.


----------



## basquebromance (May 3, 2022)

“I don’t like the Supreme Court decision on abortion. I think it went too far. I don’t think that a woman has the sole right to say what should happen to her body.” 

-Joe Biden


----------



## martybegan (May 3, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> “I don’t like the Supreme Court decision on abortion. I think it went too far. I don’t think that a woman has the sole right to say what should happen to her body.”
> 
> -Joe Biden



"Except if she doesn't want a COVID shot and keep her government job at the same time, then fuck her. "


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 3, 2022)

I’m presuming the newly appointed judge does  not participate in the final vote?
Unlike most conservatives I believe this belongs in the hands of the woman.  We can register Everything so maybe it’s one and then no more.  Everybody deserves a break, lord knows we give breaks to criminals and illegals over and over.  So one and done might be good but to tell an 18 year old girl and giy that they are now parents due to sex is the “punishment” no where near equaling the “crime”.


----------



## Donald H (May 3, 2022)

A minority of Americans are for taking away a woman's rights and taking away a citizen's rights to walk the streets safely, without the fear of being shot dead with a gun.









						The 27 countries in the world with the most freedom
					

Freedom House, an independent watchdog organization, measures freedom in terms of civil liberties and political rights for an annual report.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




Freedom can come back to America when the majority's voice is heard and acted upon. The two big issues of freedom in America have been clearly identified.

Next issue: Democracy was stolen from America when the D party stole the presidency.

Which of the three major issues deserves the most immediate attention?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 3, 2022)

The person who leaked it, and that can be narrowed down rapidly... we all know it is going to be a legal assistant working for one of the liberal judges, that person needs to be made example of.
As in, whatever the highest punishment is... obviously including permanent loss of any law degrees, or the ability to attain one, imprisonment of I would say at least 1 year with a fine of $100,000 or more. With a ruling that they can never be employed in the judical system for life.

*  I would say this if it was a conservative assistant. *


----------



## Donald H (May 3, 2022)

martybegan said:


> "Except if she doesn't want a COVID shot and keep her government job at the same time, then fuck her. "


It's another freedom issue. The freedom to do the right thing and be vaccinated, without having to face harrassment from radicals who believe in deworming medicine to prevent covid, for strictly poltical reasons.


----------



## Concerned American (May 3, 2022)

justoffal said:


> I'll be pretty surprised if any of the justices were involved....I can see an activist staffer maybe....


I wouldn't be surprised if Sotomayor is involved at the top.


----------



## basquebromance (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Donald H (May 3, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> The person who leaked it, and that can be narrowed down rapidly... we all know it is going to be a legal assistant working for one of the liberal judges, that person needs to be made example of.
> As in, whatever the highest punishment is... obviously including permanent loss of any law degrees, or the ability to attain one, imprisonment of I would say at least 1 year with a fine of $100,000 or more. With a ruling that they can never be employed in the judical system for life.
> 
> *  I would say this if it was a conservative assistant. *


If it stops the progress of the Scotus on banning abortion then the crime could be elevated to murder, on account of the abortions continuing.

Do you think the people are going to take to the streets now that they know the Scotus's planned decision?


----------



## Concerned American (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Yeah they are. 59% is lowballing it.


Linkie, moron duck.  Also, all pro-choice do not back unrestricted abortion, dumb ass.


Donald H said:


> Why would we Meskins care when we are already dealing with the issue in an appropriate way?


Are you lying about be a canuck, duck?  We already know that you are conflicted about whether you want to be owned by the CCP or the Russians.  BTW, get off of the noble people living south of the US southern border, racist.


----------



## Concerned American (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> If it stops the progress of the Scotus on banning abortion then the crime could be elevated to murder, on account of the abortions continuing.
> 
> Do you think the people are going to take to the streets now that they know the Scotus's planned decision?


Are you calling for insurrection from Canada, duck?


----------



## justoffal (May 3, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Sotomayor is involved at the top.


She'll lose her job...
Roberts can refuse to allow her to sit.


----------



## basquebromance (May 3, 2022)

Ban abortions, not AR-15s.


----------



## Redfish (May 3, 2022)

All this does is put it back to the voters of each state.  Of course that's what liberals fear most------------the voters.


----------



## Redfish (May 3, 2022)

Oddball said:


> The pro-abortionists aren't the majority, fool.


actually they are, and that's why this scares you libs so much.


----------



## justoffal (May 3, 2022)

Redfish said:


> All this does is put it back to the voters of each state.  Of course that's what liberals fear most------------the voters.


It also forces the legislators to stop hiding who they are. There may well be enough of them to codify Roe into law but that means they will have to vote on it and that's where they turn to yellow bellies! ALL OF THEM!


----------



## Redfish (May 3, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Blue States will secede before any red States.


good, sooner the better


----------



## basquebromance (May 3, 2022)

infighting!


----------



## Concerned American (May 3, 2022)

justoffal said:


> She'll lose her job...
> Roberts can refuse to allow her to sit.


I think she has to be impeached.  I've never seen the issue before, so not really sure but if memory of my 8th grade civics class serves, SCOTUS justices can only be removed by resignation, death or impeachment.


----------



## Redfish (May 3, 2022)

justoffal said:


> It also forces the legislators to stop hiding who they are. There may well be enough of them to codify Roe into law but that means they will have to vote on it and that's where they turn to yellow bellies! ALL OF THEM!


they are afraid to do that, they will leave to each state's voters.----as it should be


----------



## Donald H (May 3, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Sotomayor is involved at the top.


The point is my friend, that Trump made everything fair game in politics in America, and now the 'fair game' is coming back to bite your asses.

The possibilities of who leaked the plan are too numerous to ever root out. 

And if that's not bad enough, a part of the anti-abortion supporters associated with the Scotus are obviously posers too!

59% of Americans at least are pro-women's rights and if the anti-women posers are lumped in, that is likely as high as 75% in favour of ending this nonsense of opposition to abortions.

On a positive note, that would lead to everybody coming back down to earth so they can start to look for some of the obvioius solutions the world's democracies have already found!

Ask me politely about those solutions!


----------



## basquebromance (May 3, 2022)




----------



## justoffal (May 3, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> I think she has to be impeached.  I've never seen the issue before, so not really sure but if memory of my 8th grade civics class serves, SCOTUS justices can only be removed by resignation, death or impeachment.


Roberts cannot remove her but he can refuse to let her sit. After that the rest would be more or less automatic I think. At That point her only option would be to retire. Still I would be quite shocked if any of the justices were that stupid.


----------



## Donald H (May 3, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> I think she has to be impeached.  I've never seen the issue before, so not really sure but if memory of my 8th grade civics class serves, SCOTUS justices can only be removed by resignation, death or impeachment.


Convicting Sotomayor is getting a little ahead of the curve you two.

The consequences are hard to stomach but the rules no longer apply in America. Trump's behaviour has consequences and is coming home with the chickens.


----------



## justoffal (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Convicting Sotomayor is getting a little ahead of the curve you two.
> 
> The consequences are hard to stomach but the rules no longer apply in America. Trump's behaviour has consequences and is coming home with the chickens.


You forgot Obama...
Also the leak will lead to a high profile prosecution that neither party will be able to stop. There is just no question about it. I personally do not think any sitting justice could be that stupid. But an activist staffer? Yeah maybe.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 3, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> The person who leaked it, and that can be narrowed down rapidly... we all know it is going to be a legal assistant working for one of the liberal judges, that person needs to be made example of.
> As in, whatever the highest punishment is... obviously including permanent loss of any law degrees, or the ability to attain one, imprisonment of I would say at least 1 year with a fine of $100,000 or more. With a ruling that they can never be employed in the judical system for life.
> 
> *  I would say this if it was a conservative assistant. *


This is an insurrection which will receive very little attention while they prattle on  endlessly about 1/6.


----------



## Donald H (May 3, 2022)

justoffal said:


> Roberts cannot remove her but he can refuse to let her sit. After that the rest would be more or less automatic I think. At That point her only option would be to retire. Still I would be quite shocked if any of the justices were that stupid.


FYI, because I'm a responsible person and I believe you are too. I'm not in favour of abortion. No decent person should be, but we don't duck (duck, no pun intended) the responsibility of facing the issue that isn't going to vanish overnight with abolishing R vs. W.

That's the irresponsible part of it all.


----------



## justoffal (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> FYI, because I'm a responsible person and I believe you are too. I'm not in favour of abortion. No decent person should be, but we don't duck (duck, no pun intended) the responsibility of facing the issue that isn't going to vanish overnight with abolishing R vs. W.
> 
> That's the irresponsible part of it all.


Yes.... This moment should have taken place 50 years ago.


----------



## Concerned American (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> The point is my friend, that Trump made everything fair game in politics in America, and now the 'fair game' is coming back to bite your asses.


You reached way up your ass to pull out that little piece of nonsense.


Donald H said:


> The possibilities of who leaked the plan are too numerous to ever root out.


Bullshit, duck.  There are a very limited number of people who are privy to that info.  The truth WILL come out on this one.


Donald H said:


> 59% of Americans at least are pro-women's rights and if the anti-women posers are lumped in, that is likely as high as 75% in favour of ending this nonsense of opposition to abortions.


As usual, you are spouting numbers with NO substantiation, duck.  Quit lying or produce a source.


Donald H said:


> Ask me politely about those solutions!


Fuck off duck.  We are not interested in your commie solutions from Canada.  Fix your own house.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> It's another freedom issue. The freedom to do the right thing and be vaccinated, without having to face harrassment from radicals who believe in deworming medicine to prevent covid, for strictly poltical reasons.


Freedom to vaccinate but not freedom to decline
Ok commie


----------



## iceberg (May 3, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> We already knew it was legitimate, this doesn't need a topic.


and how did you...

nevermind. im sure you did.


----------



## Concerned American (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Convicting Sotomayor is getting a little ahead of the curve you two.


There's part of your problem, duck.  No one called for convicting anyone.  The point was speculation about who MIGHT have leaked and what the possible outcome could be.  Now STFU and go fix TURDEAU.


----------



## Donald H (May 3, 2022)

justoffal said:


> You forgot Obama...
> Also the leak will lead to a high profile prosecution that neither party will be able to stop. There is just no question about it. I personally do not think any sitting justice could be that stupid. But an activist staffer? Yeah maybe.


I really very much doubt that the leaker has been careless. 

The importance of the lead isn't being played out of proportion IMO. If the people take to the streets, the apple cart could be upset and it could be over.

Eventually the push to outlaw abortions has to be over eventually. It's completely untenable.

Some day it will be about reducing the number of abortions due to a woman's perceived need for an abortion.

Prevention of the need before it becomes a need. 

I'm always interested in your opinions!


----------



## Concerned American (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> because I'm a responsible person


Responsible people don't embed themselves in the affairs of other nations of which they have no standing duck.


----------



## Oddball (May 3, 2022)

Redfish said:


> actually they are, and that's why this scares you libs so much.


I'm neither a lib nor a pro-abortionist.


----------



## Concerned American (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> push to outlaw abortions


STFU, duck.  You don't even know the issue.  It would not outlaw abortion, it returns the debate to the states where it should have been left all along.  Educate yourself so you don't expose yourself to be the moron that you are.


----------



## Redfish (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> The point is my friend, that Trump made everything fair game in politics in America, and now the 'fair game' is coming back to bite your asses.
> 
> The possibilities of who leaked the plan are too numerous to ever root out.
> 
> ...


your 59% claim is a lie,  we will see when the voters of each state have their say.  murder of unborn human beings will never be a majority view--------------in any civilized society.


----------



## Redfish (May 3, 2022)

Oddball said:


> I'm neither a lib nor a pro-abortionist.


you post like you are both.


----------



## The Original Tree (May 3, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> View attachment 639873
> 
> There had been some question about the authenticity of the draft.  Now we know that the draft was real.
> 
> ...


*The Leftist SCOTUS that leaked this should be removed from The Bench.

There should be an immediate investigation.*


----------



## Oddball (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> It's another freedom issue. The freedom to do the right thing and be vaccinated, without having to face harrassment from radicals who believe in deworming medicine to prevent covid, for strictly poltical reasons.


The "freedom" to do as assholes like you demand, at gunpoint if necessary.


----------



## Redfish (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> The point is my friend, that Trump made everything fair game in politics in America, and now the 'fair game' is coming back to bite your asses.
> 
> The possibilities of who leaked the plan are too numerous to ever root out.
> 
> ...


the solution is easy, if you don't want a kid, don't screw or at least use some form of contraception.  murder is never a solution for anything.


----------



## justoffal (May 3, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *The Leftist SCOTUS that leaked this should be removed from The Bench.
> 
> There should be an immediate investigation.*


ROBERTS IS PISSED....good! Its about time.


----------



## marvin martian (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> If it stops the progress of the Scotus on banning abortion then the crime could be elevated to murder, on account of the abortions continuing.
> 
> Do you think the people are going to take to the streets now that they know the Scotus's planned decision?



The left has never passed up an opportunity to loot and burn black neighborhoods whenever they have a chance.


----------



## Donald H (May 3, 2022)

WEATHER53 said:


> Freedom to vaccinate but not freedom to decline
> Ok commie


People in the countries that are rated as the most 'free' in the world may disagree with that, depending on the circumstances.

The reason why America has fallen to 58th. in the world on freedom is because dogma works to eliminate any possibility of rational compromise when necessary.

You just no longer have the credentials to argue against the point.

Can you think of any instances in which freedoms must be curtailed?

Being able to do at least that, would set America on the road back. Act now or act later; the world isn't holding your hands.


----------



## The Original Tree (May 3, 2022)

justoffal said:


> ROBERTS IS PISSED....good! Its about time.


*It's Kangaroo Brown or the Radical Mexican.*


----------



## BackAgain (May 3, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *The Leftist SCOTUS that leaked this should be removed from The Bench.
> 
> There should be an immediate investigation.*


The Chief Justice has already ordered one.


----------



## justoffal (May 3, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> The left has never passed up an opportunity to loot and burn black neighborhoods whenever they have a chance.


Yeah....you can be sure the Nikes and the Jordans are being scoped out right now.


----------



## The Original Tree (May 3, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> The Chief Justice has already ordered one.


*There needs to be an investigation of the investigation and the investigators need to be on double secret probation!*


----------



## justoffal (May 3, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *It's Kangaroo Brown or the Radical Mexican.*


Soto?.....maybe


----------



## The Original Tree (May 3, 2022)

justoffal said:


> Yeah....you can be sure the Nikes and the Jordans are being scoped out right now.


*Is this a weird time to admit to everyone that I have a friend looking or a Foreign Bride?
Asking for a friend.*


----------



## BackAgain (May 3, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *There needs to be an investigation of the investigation and the investigators need to be on double secret probation!*


The ancient Romans asked “who will guard the guardians, themselves?” Or words to that effect.


----------



## Donald H (May 3, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *The Leftist SCOTUS that leaked this should be removed from The Bench.
> 
> There should be an immediate investigation.*


All of a sudden Trump's laws for the people become redundant, due to the abuse being turned back on the people who so readily accepted the ciminality he created.


----------



## The Original Tree (May 3, 2022)

justoffal said:


> Soto?.....maybe


*Soto my Whore is definitely biased and disregarding of SCOTUS and the rule of law to do this, but Kangaroo Brown is far more radical.  I'd suspect her.*


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 3, 2022)

justoffal said:


> You forgot Obama...
> Also the leak will lead to a high profile prosecution that neither party will be able to stop. There is just no question about it. I personally do not think any sitting justice could be that stupid. But an activist staffer? Yeah maybe.




Somehow, Democrats don't ever seem to be punished.


----------



## The Original Tree (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> All of a sudden Trump's laws for the people become redundant, due to the abuse being turned back on the people who so readily accepted the ciminality he created.


*You calling anyone a criminal is precious.*


----------



## The Original Tree (May 3, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Somehow, Democrats don't ever seem to be punished.


*Shhhhh......that's what Hell is for.*


----------



## Donald H (May 3, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> The left has never passed up an opportunity to loot and burn black neighborhoods whenever they have a chance.


Marvin for fk sake take a number and sit down out in the hall.


----------



## BackAgain (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> All of a sudden Trump's laws for the people become redundant, due to the abuse being turned back on the people who so readily accepted the ciminality he created.


There’s ^ a strained sentence in search of a coherent thought.


----------



## RoccoR (May 3, 2022)

RE: Leaked Draft of the Supreme Court Opinion
SUBTOPIC:  Does the Constitution Address the Right to an Abortion?
....................Is the Supreme Court Competent to the degree they are qualified to make a Ruling?
....................What interest does the government have in determining the legitimacy of the medical procedure?

When we talk about the Supreme Court and the Law of the Land, are we talking about legislation based on a legitimate need?   Or, the legislation legitimizes morals?



Oddball said:


> The pro-abortionists aren't the majority, fool.


*(ARE THERE FAIR QUESTIONS TO BE ASKED?)*
.
I'm not sure what responsibilities and obligations the government has on in force child bearing and care through maturing.




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Oddball (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> People in the countries that are rated as the most 'free' in the world may disagree with that, depending on the circumstances.
> 
> The reason why America has fallen to 58th. in the world on freedom is because dogma works to eliminate any possibility of rational compromise when necessary.
> 
> ...


Suck on this, ya two-faced snow Meskin....


----------



## Redfish (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> All of a sudden Trump's laws for the people become redundant, due to the abuse being turned back on the people who so readily accepted the ciminality he created.


you are a very confused libtardian,,  you want criminality?  look no further than clinton, obama, and Biden.

if you think Trump committed crimes--------------give us a list or STFU and stop lying.


----------



## Donald H (May 3, 2022)

Redfish said:


> the solution is easy, if you don't want a kid, don't screw or at least use some form of contraception.


That hints at a start toward a discussion!

But almost certainly accidental. However, promiscuity and contraception are key words that you could expand upon.


----------



## Concerned American (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> the countries that are rated as the most 'free' in the world


By who?  Link and please find a source better than wiki and current as in this decade.


----------



## Oddball (May 3, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Leaked Draft of the Supreme Court Opinion
> SUBTOPIC:  Does the Constitution Address the Right to an Abortion?
> ....................Is the Supreme Court Competent to the degree they are qualified to make a Ruling?
> ....................What interest does the government have in determining the legitimacy of the medical procedure?
> ...


What obligation is there for the federal courts to intervene in any case?


----------



## BackAgain (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Marvin for fk sake take a number and sit down out in the hall.


Why?  He has a pretty fair point. Why don’t you heed your own advice?  Bye.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 3, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *Shhhhh......that's what Hell is for.*




Yeah......but which circle?????


*.... Circle 8 (Fraud) and Circle 9 (Treachery)*


----------



## Concerned American (May 3, 2022)

Redfish said:


> you are a very confused libtardian


He's a commie Canadian.  He has no standing in the discussion at all.  He avoids Canadian politics because Turdeau is already a commie.


----------



## The Original Tree (May 3, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> There’s ^ a strained sentence in search of a coherent thought.


*Hard to post when you are toking on a Free Biden Crack Pipe.*


----------



## Redfish (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> That hints at a start toward a discussion!
> 
> But almost certainly accidental. However, promiscuity and contraception are key words that you could expand upon.


your accidents are your responsibility, not the government's.


----------



## marvin martian (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> The point is my friend, that Trump made everything fair game in politics in America, and now the 'fair game' is coming back to bite your asses.
> 
> The possibilities of who leaked the plan are too numerous to ever root out.
> 
> ...



Ah, yes, heed the ramblings of the ^^^ deranged! Political dirty tricks never existed before Trump, right?

The sad thing is, I think you're dumb enough to believe that.


----------



## The Original Tree (May 3, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Yeah......but which circle?????
> 
> 
> *.... Circle 8 (Fraud) and Circle 9 (Treachery)*


*Abortion and Child Abuse....so I think they are going to be very deep in that pit of eternal despair.*


----------



## Concerned American (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> That hints at a start toward a discussion!
> 
> But almost certainly accidental. However, promiscuity and contraception are key words that you could expand upon.


Run along duck, I know you think commies should control, but you aren't the thread police here.  STFU.


----------



## The Original Tree (May 3, 2022)

Redfish said:


> your accidents are your responsibility, not the government's.


*Joe Biden has accidents in his diaper and apparently they are Putin's fault.*


----------



## Concerned American (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> All of a sudden Trump's laws for the people become redundant, due to the abuse being turned back on the people who so readily accepted the ciminality he created.


Nonsense, duck.  Get it together.


----------



## The Original Tree (May 3, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Run along duck, I know you think commies should control, but you aren't the thread police here.  STFU.


*Abortion is not birth control.  Quit being a gaping hole whore, and there is no issue with protecting life.*


----------



## Redfish (May 3, 2022)

So lets have an abortion referendum in each state,  anyone disagree?


----------



## Concerned American (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> You just no longer have the credentials


You, as a Canadian commie, NEVER had any credentials in this country duck.  Fuck off.


----------



## Concerned American (May 3, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *Abortion is not birth control.  Quit being a gaping hole whore, and there is no issue with protecting life.*


Who are you replying too--your reply is not appropriate to my post.  I don't believe in legalized murder nor Canadian interference in American policy discussions.


----------



## Donald H (May 3, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> By who?  Link and please find a source better than wiki and current as in this decade.


I'll take that as your attempt to discuss rationally. But I'll remind you that you only get one chance per day. I refuse to discuss anything with you when you're behaving like a spoiled brat!

If you're sincere this time I'll take a chance on you by paying attention to your grievances and complaints. 

For example, I do understand the purpose of the anti-woman lobby as it pertains to R vs. W. 

It is intend on taking away freedoms given by the country as a whole and awarding the right of individual states to make the decision to suspend rights. The object being the curtailing of rights by each state.

Can you first of all accept the fact that Americans no longer have the credentials to debate 'rights' with others in countries that lead the world? 

I understand that Americans have been fed the lie for their entire lives, beginning at the cradle. I'm sorry, but it can't continue that way and the abortion question is as good a place as any to visit the problem. For the sake of being able to have a discussion, I really hope that you can agree for a change.


----------



## martybegan (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> It's another freedom issue. The freedom to do the right thing and be vaccinated, without having to face harrassment from radicals who believe in deworming medicine to prevent covid, for strictly poltical reasons.



Talk about spin. 

So Ivermicacin is only for deworming, and Rogan took the animal version right?

Fucking liar.


----------



## Donald H (May 3, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Who are you replying too--your reply is not appropriate to my post.  I don't believe in legalized murder nor Canadian interference in American policy discussions.


I had a more agreeable surprise prepared for you on your country's rating, that is current. If you aren't going to act like a grownup then we're finished for today.

*again *


----------



## basquebromance (May 3, 2022)

Shinedown guitarist


----------



## basquebromance (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Concerned American (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> If you're sincere this time


This is as sincere as it gets duck.  MYOB, get the fuck out of discussions that you have no standing in.  You have no skin in the game and until you become a US citizen, you won't, so STFU.  We aren't interested in the commie Canadian take on our nation.  Fuck off.  Is that sincere enough for you?


----------



## Donald H (May 3, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


It definitely is a grave assault! 

But it pales in comparison to Biden stealing the election from Trump. America's malfeasance and political corruption is again bringing the chickens home to roost.

Instead of just one side destroying the rule of law, now the entire country is getting involved in the clusterfk.


----------



## Donald H (May 3, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> This is as sincere as it gets duck.  MYOB, get the fuck out of discussions that you have no standing in.  You have no skin in the game and until you become a US citizen, you won't, so STFU.  We aren't interested in the commie Canadian take on our nation.  Fuck off.  Is that sincere enough for you?


Request denied!


----------



## Concerned American (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I had a more agreeable surprise prepared for you on your country's rating, that is current. If you aren't going to act like a grownup then we're finished for today.
> 
> *again *


Whew, I didn't think you would ever get the point.  Your opinion is not welcome when it comes to American issues--many people here have tried to give you the hint--I am just a bit more blunt.  Get the fuck out.


----------



## Concerned American (May 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Request denied!


Another stupid reply.  I guess you don't know the difference between a request and a demand.  BTW, how many liters are in a US gallon?  ROFLMAO.


----------



## basquebromance (May 3, 2022)

Roe, Roe, Roe your boat gently down the stream

Merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily, the Liberals will scream


----------



## Peace (May 3, 2022)

1. Whomever leaked the memo will be dealt with.

2. The overturning of Roe vs Wade need to be done because this is a State to State issue.

3. Overturning does not outlaw abortion on the Federal Level but States can regulate it and those that oppose a State right to regulate abortion can move to a State like California where they can abort their unwanted child.

Final Part:

I support a woman right to her body but I also believe abortion is a State to State issue and should be left to the voting base of each State.

I believe abortion should be allowed for rape, incest and if the mother life is in danger and that shouldn’t be stripped away from the woman at all.

Also women have many options from Morning After Pills to using birth control, so use them and no those things shouldn’t be regulated.


----------



## basquebromance (May 3, 2022)

Henry Cuellar was the only Democrat to vote with Republicans against codifying Roe.

and Pelosi endorsed him for re-election


----------



## basquebromance (May 3, 2022)

Bruce_Almighty said:


> 1. Whomever leaked the memo will be dealt with.


yea we'll see what the Justice Department is made of

even Dem Sen Durbin said he doesn't condone the leaking


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 3, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> STFU, duck.  You don't even know the issue.  It would not outlaw abortion, it returns the debate to the states where it should have been left all along.  Educate yourself so you don't expose yourself to be the moron that you are.


They are always led by nose over emotion of worst case possible.


----------



## LibertyKid (May 3, 2022)

Bruce_Almighty said:


> 1. Whomever leaked the memo will be dealt with.
> 
> 2. The overturning of Roe vs Wade need to be done because this is a State to State issue.
> 
> ...



In regard to your last statement. Pro-Choice forgets and dismisses all the other choices that a couple could have made prior to engaging in an act that they absolutely understand can lead to pregnancy. An abortion is not a form of birth control or a medical prescription like penicillin to remove an unwanted disease. Abortions are too easy. Abortion too easily negates the human responsibility of reproduction and the potential outcome of sex. Pregnancy is not an STD, it is not a bacterial infection that we should be able to go and get a doctor to write a prescription. I'm sorry that a fetus/baby or however you would like to describe the "Life" that is growing in you, is inconvenient.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (May 3, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> It was a move by the leftists to try to alter the decision through intimidation pure and simple. The left is completely on board with the "by any means necessary" school of thought feels to get their way.
> 
> And folks think I'm way too harsh when I say leftists should be hunted for sport and exiled to South Georgia Island.


When do I get a chance to pull tags to snipe magaturds? There's a *lot* of trash to be taken out in this country, and I'm ready to get started.


----------



## Concerned American (May 3, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> When do I get a chance to pull tags to snipe magaturds? There's a *lot* of trash to be taken out in this country, and I'm ready to get started.


Bring it on skippy, we shoot back.


----------



## 1srelluc (May 3, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> When do I get a chance to pull tags to snipe magaturds? There's a *lot* of trash to be taken out in this country, and I'm ready to get started.


You are welcome to try.....I suspect I would have you in my tucker bag and off to S. Georgia Island before you knew what hit you.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 3, 2022)

Criminals and illegals get chances, 2nd chances, 3rd changes so seems like an 18 year old girl should get at least one.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (May 3, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Bring it on skippy, we shoot back.


Don't worry about shooting back. I hit my targets.


----------



## 1srelluc (May 3, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Don't worry about shooting back. I hit my targets.


Let's see your load out so we can pick it apart.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (May 3, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Let's see your load out so we can pick it apart.


Nope.


----------



## Concerned American (May 3, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Don't worry about shooting back. I hit my targets.


Yep, like most democrats you're a billy bad ass keyboard warrior.  Empty threats are fun to discredit.


----------



## 1srelluc (May 3, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Yep, like most democrats you're a billy bad ass keyboard warrior.  Empty threats are fun to discredit.


Dammit, I can't find the pic right now but he's likely one of those BML pukes that mounted his UTG red-dot on his AR backwards.


----------



## RoccoR (May 3, 2022)

RE: Leaked Draft of the Supreme Court Opinion
SUBTOPIC: Does the Constitution Address the Right to an Abortion
Oddball, et al,


Oddball said:


> What obligation is there for the federal courts to intervene in any case?


*(COMMENT)*

(GENERAL CIVIC)
Somewhere along the way, the case was referred or tangential to an ongoing federal case.  But in the beginning, some "attorney for the people" (usually a solicitor or prosecutor) originally entered it into the judicial system after the case was passed-on through a legal process.  (I'm not entirely sure how the administrative courts or specialty courts work (Bankruptcy, FISA, Admiralty, etc).

The courts (99%) do NOT unilaterally adopt a case on its own authority.  (The three branches of government.)  Each branch of government (generally speaking) has its lane and each branch of government stays in its lane.
.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (May 3, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> When do I get a chance to pull tags to snipe magaturds? There's a *lot* of trash to be taken out in this country, and I'm ready to get started.



Stick with the status quo. Nancy and Obammy will tell you what to think about a start date.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (May 3, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Stick with the status quo. Nancy and Obammy will tell you what to think about a start date.


I listen to neither. And you're a magaturd. Stop talking about being told what to think.


----------



## basquebromance (May 3, 2022)

Rand Paul says the justices lives are in danger because liberals have "anger & emotional issues"


----------



## basquebromance (May 3, 2022)

Focus on the leaker is a distraction from what was leaked


----------



## Concerned American (May 4, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> When do I get a chance to pull tags to snipe magaturds? There's a *lot* of trash to be taken out in this country, and I'm ready to get started.


One of your heeeeroes did what you are suggesting in Las Vegas--didn't work out too well for him.  I suspect you'll end the same way.


----------



## basquebromance (May 5, 2022)

The person who leaked the draft opinion should be fired on the spot, disbarred, prosecuted, and sent to jail, and maybe even hanged for treason


----------



## Redfish (May 5, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> The person who leaked the draft opinion should be fired on the spot, disbarred, prosecuted, and sent to jail, and maybe even hanged for treason


and if its a staffer of one of the justices, that justice should be removed from office immediately


----------



## Esdraelon (May 5, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Do you think the people are going to take to the streets now that they know the Scotus's planned decision?


I'd be amazed if they didn't but it won't so broad a group as you seem to imply.  They'll just be the loudest and most destructive.  Let them.  If they do a Saint George di Fentanyl redux this summer, they'll lose even WORSE, come November.


----------



## Esdraelon (May 5, 2022)

Redfish said:


> and if its a staffer of one of the justices, that justice should be removed from office immediately


No other Justice will ever "out" one of their own.  It would cause even more problems for SCOTUS than the leak will.  My guess is the fearless minions of the FBI will take months, answer no questions and in time will either say they couldn't get to the truth or never admit the "investigation" is over.  SCUM.


----------



## Redfish (May 5, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> No other Justice will ever "out" one of their own.  It would cause even more problems for SCOTUS than the leak will.  My guess is the fearless minions of the FBI will take months, answer no questions and in time will either say they couldn't get to the truth or never admit the "investigation" is over.  SCUM.


sadly you are probably right


----------



## Redfish (May 5, 2022)

If Roe was reversed, it would NOT make abortions illegal, it would simply send the issue to the voters of each state to decide whether it would be legal in their state.   you fricken libs might have to travel for your abortions,   how awful!!!!


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 5, 2022)

Redfish said:


> If Roe was reversed, it would NOT make abortions illegal, it would simply send the issue to the voters of each state to decide whether it would be legal in their state.   you fricken libs might have to travel for your abortions,   how awful!!!!


People forget it was illegal and then SC carte Blanche made that illegality unlawful in 1973.  We do have a history preceding 1973  albeit nobody of child bearing age today ever faced such circumstance.


----------



## horselightning (May 5, 2022)

Redfish said:


> If Roe was reversed, it would NOT make abortions illegal, it would simply send the issue to the voters of each state to decide whether it would be legal in their state.   you fricken libs might have to travel for your abortions,   how awful!!!!


It is not making them illegal it is giving states the right to make decision about it individually. This is not a decision should make as hole only the states individually. Dumb Whoopi who got knocked up twice as teen and aborted twice is having a  fit. If people were not so selfish about sex this would not be a problem and respect their bodies.


----------

